# Sticky  REPORTES DE MODERACIÓN



## Kenni

Creemos que es necesario este espacio para comunicar/publicar sucesos o decisiones que no estén a la luz del foro y que Moderación vea pertinente comunicar. En este espacio Moderación publicara acciones como sanciones (razón y duración) y otras acciones.

Creemos que esto eliminaría las especulaciones y dará un mejor entendimiento de lo que pasa en el foro. Y sobre todo, ya saben que pueden enviars un MP por cualquier duda, sugerencia, queja, idea, o si necesitan ayuda.




*MODERADORES*

*Betocalo*, *Karlitos*


----------



## Kenni

24/7/2012


*DarkLite*

Ban permanente hasta previo aviso por el desenlace en el tema de la Reunión, contra otro forista por un comentario hecho. Insultos directos (de muy baja categoría) en varias respuestas/posts.
Posts fueron eliminados.


----------



## Kenni

25/7/2012

Tema: *asco de vida.com-las vivencias de cada dia *, cerrado. Tema no amerita su propio hilo, contenido sin mucho peso.


----------



## Kenni

26/7/2012

Tema: *LA TIENDONA: CUENTOS ▪ HUMOR ▪ CHAMBRES ▪ ACTUALIDADES DEL FORO! *

Temporalmente cerrado, limpieza.


----------



## Kenni

Kenni said:


> 26/7/2012
> 
> Tema: *LA TIENDONA: CUENTOS ▪ HUMOR ▪ CHAMBRES ▪ ACTUALIDADES DEL FORO! *
> 
> Temporalmente cerrado, limpieza.


El fue limpiado y reabierto.


----------



## Kenni

Algo tarde pero...

28/7/20112



betocalo said:


> _ 7 dias a casa casa saboya por el acoso constante hacia Darklite_


----------



## Kenni

14/8/2012

Tema de: *TACA AIRLINES *

Cerrado temporalmente por limpieza.


----------



## Kenni

Kenni said:


> 14/8/2012
> 
> Tema de: *TACA AIRLINES *
> 
> Cerrado temporalmente por limpieza.


Se limpio el tema del ultimo intercambio fútil, y reabierto.


----------



## Betocalo

Kenni said:


> Se limpio el tema del ultimo intercambio fútil, y reabierto.


_Ok Kenni buen trabajo,ese hilo siempre es de estar pendientes _


----------



## Kenni

3/9/2012

Creación de nuevo tema:* Hilo de la diversidad sexual*, de posts fuera de tema en "Fotografías de foristas....."

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94760344#post94760344


----------



## Betocalo

_Buena onda Kenni siempre pendiente del foro,realmente es lo mejor.(sabia decision,ahi hay que estar pendiente con los comentarios que muchas veces hay foristas que ofenden) _


----------



## Kenni

betocalo said:


> _Buena onda Kenni siempre pendiente del foro,realmente es lo mejor.(sabia decision,ahi hay que estar pendiente con los comentarios que muchas veces hay foristas que ofenden) _


Hay que colocarle unas reglas básicas al tema, no se si tienes algunas en mente, adelante.


----------



## Betocalo

Kenni said:


> Hay que colocarle unas reglas básicas al tema, no se si tienes algunas en mente, adelante.


_lo ideal seria basarse en las reglas del foro,si queres te mando mis propuestas mañana y tu decides cuales serian las mejores Kenni.
saludos_


----------



## Kenni

Si, claro que las reglas generales aplican, pero quiza necesita unas complementarias dado la naturaleza del tema, y si te fijas, ya le hise limpieza porque un Troll subio un gif (meme) bastante fuerte y inapropiado.

Ok,  espero tus propuestas.


----------



## Kenni

*Brig*

Hilo de la diversidad sexual

*Uspallata 5 días
kat-love 3 días
Daortiz 2 días
efezedy 2 días
Spark 2 días*

Limpieza parcial del tema. Posts problematicos eliminados.


----------



## Kenni

25/9/2012

Se refresco el hilo *LA TIENDONA: CUENTOS ▪ HUMOR ▪ CHAMBRES ▪ ACTUALIDADES DEL FORO!*, ya estaba algo pesado para cargar para varios. Se movieron las ultimas paginas a un tema nuevo sin perder la continuación. El original fue cerrado y su contenido esta a la vista.


----------



## Kenni

25/9/2012

Se reincorpora al forista en sanción *DarkLite*, como es habitual en otros casos similares, esta reincorporación trae condiciones.


----------



## Karlitos

13/10/2012

Los hilos de Salcoatitán uno creado por Chalchuapaneco y otro por kat-love, fueron fusionados para dejar un solo hilo.

Tema: Salcoatitan, Sonsonate


----------



## Karlitos

25/10/2012

Hilo: *COMPLEJO AGRISAL| Zona Rosa* Cerrado temporalmente hasta tener noticias concretas.


----------



## Karlitos

*Brig*

Para *ro_cal10* por 5 días.

En: *HILO OFICIAL URBANO DE SAN MIGUEL*.


----------

